# Two person ladder stand.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Went yesterday and retrived the 2 person ladder stand and first part of the ladder.










Looks simular to this one. Man I found it to be really heavy. thought I might add the one section of ladder and possiable use it on warm afternoons with clear skys.
Would be nice to be able to add a roof to it and possiable even sides that don't flap in the wind. 

Of course I suppose over time the deer would get used to the flapping of some sort of cloth canvas.


I also now have this tripod stand simular to this one. Again it is open to the weather and I have found at my age I do not do well sitting in the weather during deer season. I tend to lile to get out of the wind, but getting out of the rain and snow also holds a great appeal to me. Any ideas for it?

 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Those must be some dumb deer you've got there Al! You're sitting out there in the open? Elevated on a tripod? Wearing orange? Why don't them deer just come to your doorstep and shoot themselves?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Deer don't pay any attention to what color you are wearing, they are color blind. Motion is what spooks them. When I was in my early teens my brothers and I would try different things to see how close we could get to a deer. I have set on the ground within ten feet of a trail and had doe's with fawns walk by and never react. If you are still and they can't smell you, even if they can see you, they will come up until they can smell you or you move.

The last whitetail deer I killed was ten feet away. I was standing next to a tree and didn't move, he walked by and stopped, looking all around. When he looked away I shot him behind his right ear, with my revolver. I have had elk calves touch noses with my saddle horse, with the cow standing twenty five yards away, I was down wind.

Pay attention to the wind, and stay still. Run your hunting clothes through the washer with no soap, to take the sent away. If they are close, say within twenty five yards, don't look them in the face, they can see you blink.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

gilberte said:


> Those must be some dumb deer you've got there Al! You're sitting out there in the open? Elevated on a tripod? Wearing orange? Why don't them deer just come to your doorstep and shoot themselves?


I went on a High Fence Hunt and hunted from Tripod Stands. The animals would actually look up to see if anyone was setting up there.

If I had the property I would just build an Elevated Stand making a Covered Box.

Last several years have hunted on the ground and did real well.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

If that stand is complete Al and you don't want it, just sell it to the pawn shop for a easy $100....they sell a lot of those around here.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

First off that is not me in the tripod stand. Nor is it the one on my property, that one is in a stand of pines and hidden pretty good. I also do not wear a stich more blaze orange than the state requires.

I was just wondering if there was a way to close it up. May put a pota poty on the trip[od stand?

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> First off that is not me in the tripod stand. Nor is it the one on my property, that one is in a stand of pines and hidden pretty good. I also do not wear a stich more blaze orange than the state requires.
> 
> I was just wondering if there was a way to close it up. May put a pota poty on the trip[od stand?
> 
> Al


Why don't you follow the Law as far as Blaze Orange? I did Archery Hunting on the Ground, Public Land during State Firearms Youth Season and killed a nice Buck.

big rockpile


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> First off that is not me in the tripod stand. Nor is it the one on my property, that one is in a stand of pines and hidden pretty good. I also do not wear a stich more blaze orange than the state requires.
> 
> I was just wondering if there was a way to close it up. May put a pota poty on the trip[od stand?
> 
> Al


I have covered em before with some scrap metal tubing, angle iron, used roofing tin, and 1/4 inch OSB for sides. Yes the OSB rots, and it ain't pretty...but I'm trying to kill a deer...not impressed the ladies!

Just be mindful of the weight limit of the stand and make sure it is tied down very well. When you start "boxing in" it adds a great deal of wind resistance....and it will topple... hopefully not with you in it!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do follow the states law for blaze orange. Guess you didn't read *I don't wear a stich more than the law requires.
*
I'll see what I can come uop with.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> I do follow the states law for blaze orange. Guess you didn't read *I don't wear a stich more than the law requires.
> *
> I'll see what I can come uop with.
> 
> Al


Ok I misread. Kind of like one time feeding Deer Hunters at the Store. Guy comes in Head to Toe Orange and about two Foot Knife.  I said to him you got a Big Enough Knife? 

big rockpile


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I would not recommend adding any modifications, height extensions, box enclosures, etc. that would add any more weight to the stand. These things are made in China and sell for around $100 after they've been shipped here. They are made about as cheap and light as possible to hold the amount of weight they say on box (usually 300 lbs for a single, 500 for a double), when set up exactly per specs. 

Don't put your safety at risk modifying those cheapo stands. You can buy (or build) a safe new stand that will provide any level of height, comfort, or enclosure you desire.

Also - Those tripod style stands like in your photo scare me to death. Picture looks good but they are made for 120# guys. They are very flimsy and wobbly and creak and groan when you climb them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Get some ground anchors and put some guy lines on the tripod stand.
They are prone to blow over in strong winds.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'd rather they call them a fat man's stand rather than a two man stand.
I cannot imagine sitting 15' off the ground with someone hip to hip for hours on end, then having an elbow under my eye socket while they blow my ear drum and sling a hot 12 gauge husk down my shirt collar.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My neighbor took his 17 year old grandson deer hunting for the first time a few years ago. Grandpa explained all the tips and tricks and techniques. Kid gets into the stand, puts in his ear buds and starts playing with his iphone, hardly looking up.
Grandpa looks over from his blind and just sighs and shakes his head.
20 minutes later the kid shoots a big honking 8 point buck in a slow trot from 75 yards.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup like they say kids and women have all the luck hunting. I dis agree how ever.

My deer hunting buddy asked me about brushing out an area when Michigan finally passed the elevated hunting stand law. I had been hunting this spot for several year except on the ground.
So my first gun elevated blind was put there with the floor 7 feet high.

I told my hunting partner no the deer never come thru that crap they always take the easy route around it so they are off to my right.

Fast forward 3 months latter opening day of fire arm deer season finds me in that stand. Long about 8:00 AM i hear ice breaking out front behind that brush I had told my partner to leave. Next thing a does come busting thru that brush and a very very nicew buck was hot on her tail. I couldn't get a shot in that crap so I was just able to watch the legs after that till they hit the end of it behind me. But they turned started heading north across the other cramberry bog. I tell my partner on the radio to watch for them to skirt thre cranberry bog he was watching across. Half hour latter I hear a boom then the radio crackles and I am told it is a nice buck and down.

OH ya a nice buck indeed 8 point 26 inch spread with times a foot tall for the longest and 8 inches for the tallest.


View out the window they way they normaly travel.












 Al


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

Nice recommendations here!
I actually don't really "need" a new stand, but I am always tempted. I usually buy cheaper ladder stands, but I also realize that you get what you pay for and I have always been interested in these. You may want to read reviews here to find your best match


----------



## James171227 (Aug 14, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> Went yesterday and retrived the 2 person ladder stand and first part of the ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you feeling comfortable while setting on a ladder stand? I guess the step ladder is more comfortable in use for almost all sorts of work.


----------

